# Canyon MTB 2014er Modell -Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 (29er, Größe M)



## nlorsch (22. Oktober 2014)

Link zu Kleinanzeigen: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...9er,-groesse-m-/252039613-217-3527?ref=search


Ich verkaufe hiermit mein All-Mountain MTB von Canyon, Modellreihe 2014, gekauft im Januar 2014.

Das Fahrrad wurde bis heute ca. 1300km bewegt und wird noch bewegt. Davon ca. 80% auf Straßen bzw. normalen Wegen und die anderen 20% im Gelände und auf Trails. Bei 1000km wurde die Kette gewechselt, sonst ist noch alles im originalen Zustand. (bis auf ein paar gewechselte Schläuche) Die Bremssteine sind vorne bei ca. 30% und hinten auf 50%.
Das Bike ist ideal für Tourenfahrer oder auch Traileinsteiger. Wenn man es nicht im Gelände bewegen möchte, ist das Bike natürlich definitiv auch der Überflieger im normalen City-Kopfsteinpflaster-Bürgersteig-Verkehrs-Crossover um jeden Rennradfahrer abzuhängen. ;-)

Das Fahrrad ist seinem Alter entsprechend in einem sehr guten Zustand und sehr gut gepflegt, technisch wie optisch. Der einzige Kratzer befindet sich durch's aufstellen auf dem Feststellhebel für die Fox-Federgabel. (siehe Foto)
Das Bike entspricht technsich fast genau dem jetzt von Canyon vorgstellten 2015er Modell. Einziger Unterschied ist die Elixir 5 Bremsanlage. Die exakten technischen Spezifikationen sind auf einem der Bilder zu finden, daher habe ich hier nur kurz die Highlights aufgelistet:

- 29' er Bereifung
- Fox Evo 32er Gabel mit Lockoff
- Elixir 5 Hydraulikbremse (vorne 180er / hinten 160er)
- Gewicht nur 11,4kg!
- 10x Zahnkranz, also 30 Gänge
- Shimano Deore XT Schaltung (Umwerfer + Schaltwerk)
- mit Rechnung von Januar 2014 und viel Original-Zubehör (siehe Bilder)
- Rahmengröße M


Da das Bike neuwertig ist und fast komplett identisch dem neuen 2015er Modell ist, habt ihr hier ein absolutes Schnäppchen gefunden. (Neupreis 1300€!) Daher werde ich auch auf keine Preisverhandlungen eingehen wenn das Bike nicht besichtigt wurde! Probefahrt ist natürlich auch möglich.


----------

